# What to take before & after morning cardio



## swolesearcher (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey guys I was wondering what do you take before and after your morning cardio to maximaze fat burn and mantain muscles. I've been using yohimbine hcl before the cardio session and now I'm taking a break from it and looking for a good sobstitute. 
Thanks


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 23, 2014)

Bcaa


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 23, 2014)

For fat burning,  I think the closest thing you will find is the eac stack.   To step it up from there,  you could go to clen.


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 24, 2014)

DNC stack! But watch your dosing... Shit gets my heart pumping 

However, you really don't get desensitized from yohimbine, so I would her that in as well.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 24, 2014)

Im tryin to figure out how I go to forum and site is down ..all day .. I got here off home page recent post. 

Whats dnc stack atom?  Thks ..


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 24, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> For fat burning,  I think the closest thing you will find is the eac stack.   To step it up from there,  you could go to clen.



i`d love to try it but i don`t like ephedrine for my heart


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 24, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Im tryin to figure out how I go to forum and site is down ..all day .. I got here off home page recent post.
> 
> Whats dnc stack atom?  Thks ..



IB, the standard DNC stack and dosages are:
1,3 DIMETHYLAMYLAMINE 100MG 
NOREPHEDRINE 25MG 
CAFFEINE 200MG

I prefer to use a half dose because that shit is potent! 

And yeah, I have been having trouble logging in as well.


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 24, 2014)

anyone tried nyc stack?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 24, 2014)

Whats nyc stack..? Lol.   
Thanks Atom. Given it a whirl brutha.


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 24, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Whats nyc stack..? Lol.
> Thanks Atom. Given it a whirl brutha.



norephedrine yohimbine caffeine. lol i thought i was the rookie :action-smiley-055::welcome:


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 24, 2014)

swolesearcher said:


> norephedrine yohimbine caffeine. lol i thought i was the rookie :action-smiley-055::welcome:



I add my own yohimbine to the DNC stack.  It is the DNYC stack... I can only handle DNC for so long because the DMAA gives me stiim dick lol Same thing as ephedrine... I love my stims, but I'll pass if it is gonna F with my junk


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 24, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> I add my own yohimbine to the DNC stack.  It is the DNYC stack... I can only handle DNC for so long because the DMAA gives me stiim dick lol Same thing as ephedrine... I love my stims, but I'll pass if it is gonna F with my junk



damn.. that`s some serious stack. thanks for sharing brother


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 25, 2014)

anyone tried garcinia cambogia for fat loss?


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 28, 2014)

anyone?


----------



## killswitch604 (Apr 8, 2014)

For me it's simply 200mg caffeine.


----------



## Collinb (Apr 8, 2014)

Where are you guys getting the ECA or DNC stacks?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 8, 2014)

My ultimate fat burning stack-
Nor- ephed
Yohimbine 
Caffeine 
Evodamine 
Synephrine


----------



## swolesearcher (Apr 11, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> My ultimate fat burning stack-
> Nor- ephed
> Yohimbine
> Caffeine
> ...



nice one


----------

